# Flies eating my dog!!!



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Not an issue in the winter or colder months, only when it's warm outside. However, living in So California, it's usually warm from March to November. Just yesterday it was 80 degrees. 

The flies mostly attack his ears and legs...from his hips to paws. And they bite...HARD. Even when I am around him and they get on me, I can feel the bite. Almost like a mosquito.

Not a big issue with his ears, I use Fly's Off cream and it works GREAT for him and I. 

However, the rest of his body is getting bit daily. I work 8-5 and he's out in his big yard at that time. I cannot crate him for that long, nor keep him inside either...those two are not options. 

I DO remove his dog food. (He eats it right away anyways). I DO pick up his dog poop. However, even doing that....I still have a issue.

I have used Bronco and Fly's Off spray...both only work for a month or two, then the flies just ignore it or are immune to it. 

Any products you guys recommend to help keep flies off Goose?

I've even thought about those bags that contain liquid that are fly traps. Thought about hanging those around the yard, but not sure if that would help or just invite more flies. 

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Equisect. Look for it in the Equine section. Have you tried Advantix?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would look into ways to keep the dog in the house. Keeping him outside isn't really that safe, and I've rescued many dogs whose ears are a scarred up mess from fly strike. It's got to be just miserable for dogs, not to mention the cosmetic problems 

The only other thing I'd suggest is putting fly screen around a 10x6x6 kennel. We did that for our "puppy nursery", and it works well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ultrashield, the black bottle. (Also for horses.)


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Equisect. Look for it in the Equine section. Have you tried Advantix?


 
No, I haven't. Only Fly's Off and Bronco.

I will look into both you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

GSD's are really bad for fly strike on the ears, worse than other breeds. I have 5 other breeds of dogs, and my GSD is the only one I have to deal with flies on. 

I've tried most of the online suggestions. The Fly Off from petsmart has been the most effective for my dog. It lasts multiple days. Everything else seemed to be a re-apply daily remidy.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Davey Benson said:


> GSD's are really bad for fly strike on the ears, worse than other breeds. I have 5 other breeds of dogs, and my GSD is the only one I have to deal with flies on.
> 
> I've tried most of the online suggestions. The Fly Off from petsmart has been the most effective for my dog. It lasts multiple days. Everything else seemed to be a re-apply daily remidy.


 
The Fly's Off cream for the ears works awesome...for us. It's the spray for the body that we haven't had good luck with. But I will look into the suggetions. I'll try anything at this point.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Goose said:


> Not an issue in the winter or colder months, only when it's warm outside. However, living in So California, it's usually warm from March to November. Just yesterday it was 80 degrees.
> 
> The flies mostly attack his ears and legs...from his hips to paws. And they bite...HARD. Even when I am around him and they get on me, I can feel the bite. Almost like a mosquito.
> 
> ...


Bronco is nothing but water, it's a joke. Ultrashield in the black bottle, I have horses on my property and the Shepherds are kenneled in the barn with them, neither my dogs or horses suffer from flies, it's worth the price.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> Bronco is nothing but water, it's a joke. Ultrashield in the black bottle, I have horses on my property and the Shepherds are kenneled in the barn with them, neither my dogs or horses suffer from flies, it's worth the price.


 
Thanks. This product has been suggested by a few people. I'll give it a try!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Goose said:


> Thanks. This product has been suggested by a few people. I'll give it a try!


 
It's excellent on the whole body and kills ticks as well, I use it for the ears as well, just spray some in your hand and massage into the ears especially the tips, it lasts for a few days, at this time of year even longer. The bags work for attracting flies, but they smell REALLY bad, so be prepared, I hang them in direct sunlight, but away from anywhere you work or eat, they smell like rotting flesh.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Did you ever try disposable fly traps this brand is what I use by my barn, the flys are bad by the barn but they don't seem to bother my dogs. Set it far from where your dog hangs out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate him in the house and have
someone come in and let him
out a couple of times.

give him a room in the house or make a space
for him in some area of the house and find
someone to come in and let him out a
couple of times.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

kiya said:


> Did you ever try disposable fly traps this brand is what I use by my barn, the flys are bad by the barn but they don't seem to bother my dogs. Set it far from where your dog hangs out.


Not yet, but I was wondering if these would help or just attract more flies, but I was thinking it would be a good idea.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ultrashield and Advantix have the same active ingredient (permethrin). It should work really well to repel flies, fleas and ticks.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Goose said:


> Not yet, but I was wondering if these would help or just attract more flies, but I was thinking it would be a good idea.


I put them up in the early spring. I usually go thru about 6 bags, they stop going in the bags late in the summer. Yes they are attracted to the bags I keep them away from my house where my dogs are. 
It makes me feel better knowing I killed at least 240,000 flys this year.


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

all that those very expensive flysprays are is mixtures containing Permethrin and some other stuff to make it stick longer (some have added oils)

You can make homemade flyspray for VERY VERY cheap that is FAR superior then anything on the market. You can buy permethrin at Jeffers and mix with water for a very basic flyspray. If you want something that doesn't only work but is also extra effective and smells incredible, add a cup of "Skin so soft" a spritz of blue dawn dishwashing liquid. 
If you feel adventurous and need a LOT of fly spray you can buy a few essential oils that are proven to repel flys and smell wonderful. You only need very little of them, so you will be able to make a lot of flyspray if you invest in those oils . Make sure they are essential oils, not "fragrance" oils. Never use them directly on skin. 
The flyspray I make contains Water, Permethrin, Skin so soft, blue Dawn, Cedar Oil, Lemongrass oil, french lavendar oil, Clove Pennyroyal oil, Eucalyptus Citriodora oil, (similar to but more effective then citronella), Rosemary oil. 
Sounds like a lot of work, but once you have everything in the house, it takes minutes to mix up a bottle of superior and incredible smelling flyspray. I have people stop by and sniff around my horse after I spray it, LOL. It is basically copying one of those great natural flysprays that costs $20 per bottle, plus added some more things to it (SSS, Dawn)
Whether you make it easy (permethrin, water) or go all out, your savings will be great and NOTHING on the market, not even the $25 bottles, will work better, period.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

longhairshepmom said:


> all that those very expensive flysprays are is mixtures containing Permethrin and some other stuff to make it stick longer (some have added oils)
> 
> You can make homemade flyspray for VERY VERY cheap that is FAR superior then anything on the market. You can buy permethrin at Jeffers and mix with water for a very basic flyspray. If you want something that doesn't only work but is also extra effective and smells incredible, add a cup of "Skin so soft" a spritz of blue dawn dishwashing liquid.
> If you feel adventurous and need a LOT of fly spray you can buy a few essential oils that are proven to repel flys and smell wonderful. You only need very little of them, so you will be able to make a lot of flyspray if you invest in those oils . Make sure they are essential oils, not "fragrance" oils. Never use them directly on skin.
> ...


Wow, thanks for the insight!!!


----------

